# Pics of your raised console, casting decks, and poling platforms



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Looking for ideas for setups, 

I'd especially like to see pics of raised console setups if they are on post.

Thanks in advance for all the pics of ya'lls great boats


----------



## Cap10 (Mar 3, 2005)

I would also like to see some ideas of raised consols and casting platforms....particularly ones made out of Aluminum or some other type of material(after market if you will)....not just the standard raised fiberglass types the manufacturers build on. I am thinking of purchasing a 13 ft scooter and putting a raised consol on it and would like some ideas as wells. Thanks!


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

I can tell you the best place to get exactly what you need. There are actually several companies that have some standard type setups. 

Go to Southern Sportsman Marine on Ferris Street in Bellaire and talk to Keith Dody. He builds custom everything, boat rigs, quail rigs, etc. ,and they are the best. 
713-663-6906. Tell him Les McDonald sent you.


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

*Raised console*

Here is the one that will be going in mine. I'll have it glassed in in a couple of weeks and will post some more pics.


----------



## cudacat (Dec 14, 2006)

here is my riser. plenty of storage.


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

no raised console on mine just front and rear platforms.. pic in avatar. I really like the front platform extended out


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

here is a pic of mine with a poling/fishing platform on back.


----------



## Cap10 (Mar 3, 2005)

I do like the looks or the forward front casting deck and believe the function it adds is a definate way to go.


----------



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

here are a couple pictures of the raised console and poling platform on the majek I used to own. Really was a great set-up.


----------



## DargelJohn (May 26, 2004)

Flat's Hunter said:


> Looking for ideas for setups,
> 
> I'd especially like to see pics of raised console setups if they are on post.
> 
> Thanks in advance for all the pics of ya'lls great boats


Here are some pics of the platform I built for my Scooter. Multiple compartments and two height levels makes it very functional. Also allowed me to run all mw rigging above deck for easy access. DJ


----------



## Cap10 (Mar 3, 2005)

Capt. Forest....thanks for your pictures. Something like that was what I had in mind. Can you put your icechest under the raised consol and where does your rigging cables from your center consol to your outboard run? I was thinking of putting them right under the consol off the deck.


----------



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

in that particular set-up, i could easily fit a couple 90 quart coolers under the raised section.

it was rigged with the wires and cables running under the console and into the hull, then back to the rear compartment and motor. Very clean look, and never had any problems.

if you have any more questions, feel free to ask away.

if I still had the boat, I would take some different pictures for you, but I sold the boat last year.

Capt. Forrest


----------



## Cap10 (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks. I am actually looking at having a raised consol built for a 13 ft scooter I am getting. I will probably have to run the rigging under the consol and I was just thinking of having them add a tube under it to run all the wires, cables, etc through. I will want it just big enough to accomidate probably 3 72 qt or 50 qt icechest. How did you like that leaning post/casting platform? And who made the consol for you?


----------



## Canuck (Dec 14, 2004)

Here is the "Mule" in all her glory (before and after the wrap)!


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice boats!


----------



## Troutter1 (Jul 5, 2007)

Bull Fish said:


> Here is the one that will be going in mine. I'll have it glassed in in a couple of weeks and will post some more pics.


Just happen to come across this tread, I been wanting to raise the console in a 18' shoalwater.
I can build it and all....But how would you go about anchoring it to the deck? Would you have to fiberglass it ?


----------



## Little Jimmy Cook (Oct 22, 2004)

*Cleats*



Troutter1 said:


> Just happen to come across this tread, I been wanting to raise the console in a 18' shoalwater.
> I can build it and all....But how would you go about anchoring it to the deck? Would you have to fiberglass it ?


I would glass some cleats to the deck and then attach the raised platform to the cleats. It is how I would do it, the reason for it no screws in the deck.

I am not a boat builder but did do some work on my shallow runner.


----------

